# Excision of breast lesion



## R1CPC (May 11, 2015)

My doctor excised a cyst that was located on the breast he wants to code 11403 but my question is if a cyst is located on the breast or better yet if it is located on the skin or subcutaneous part of the breast do we have a choice between 11403 codes i thought we automatically bill 19120. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## jwiles66 (May 11, 2015)

We do actually code this with the excision of benign lesion codes, trunk, because it is in the skin.   Hope this helps.


----------



## jjhamer1 (May 11, 2015)

Per the CPT Assistant:

If an excision of a single cyst, fibroadenoma, or other benign or malignant tumor, aberrant breast tissue, duct lesion, nipple or areolar lesion (except 19140), open, male or female, is performed through one incision, code 19120 should be reported for each of the separate excised areas since it includes one or more lesions through the same incision


----------

